# Cat tearing at my comforter



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

I've given up on saving the comforter, since my fixed female cat (who turned 6 today) has torn many threads out. I don't understand why she does this. She will be sitting there, super comfortable, then just bit and tear at my comforter! Does anyone know why, or have a cat that does this? I plan to purchase a new comforter soon and would like to avoid this behavior is possible.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

ugh, if you figure it out tell me.

My poor bedding is covered in pinholes from Book playing on the bed and digging his nails in. I would love to have a wonderful bed set that looks pretty as well as keeps me cozy but it would be way to impractical. Dry cleaning it every time someone leaves butt prints on it(cats... not mine, I swear), or tracks dirty litter, or even just dirt. 

I settle for lots of layers of blankets so I can just peel off the top layer and toss it in the washer.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I do the exact same thing, I layer up smaller blankets, partly because they can't be too big for my washer & dryer. My wonderful comforters are stored away.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Same for me, but add towels to the list. I swear Io can pull out a single loop with focused dedication. Out towels are all full of dangly threads (and did I mention she enjoys taking running leaps at them to pull them onto the floor?)

She's lucky she's so darn cute when I'm trying to put new sheets on. It's the only reason I forgive the holes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do buy colorful twin flat sheets that match my decor and spread them across the king size bead. That covers from the base of the pillows (they don't climb on the pillowss)to the foot of the bed and if something gross gets on it or I notice a build up of cat hair I can strip it off, toss it in the hamper, and lay down a frsh one. That I started doing more for my allergies every two or thre days but it works great.

The DOWNside to the twin sheet is again...Book. He loves to shove his toys under it and go diving for them. When I get home from work that sheet is always tangled up on the floor full of toys and the top blanket is full of pinprick holes.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

Numly tore apart my Egyptian cotton sheets. It started with little holes and one day I came home to it ripped in half. 
I have to remember to make the bed every morning or she goes test crazy on the sheets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad to hear that I am not the only one with this problem.
My apartment is covered in sheets!
The couch has a king size covering it, and a fleece throw to make a 'tent', hiding spot for Artie.
My bed~~~well let's just say that my favorite lightweight quilt/spread has a tear in it from a certain kittie.....
My table cloths have scratch marks on them, both plastic and fabric ones!!!:-x
it definitely looks messy in here, but I own a cat! :kittyballor should I say that the cat owns me! Artie allows me to live with him and spend my money on him!!!!


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

Argh. I feared this would be the case. The things we do for our cats!


----------

